# Are they dumbos?



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

We got our new ratties!! Yah!! :lol: I have been thinking that they are dumbo eared but I am not sure. Are they?


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

yuppers im pretty sure


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely dumbo. 

See the difference?

My rescue dumbo (only one ever) Tosca surrounded by standard or top eared girls. Her sister is on the left of her.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya they are for sure you can tell by their ears


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought so. I had a fleeting thought that maybe all babies look that way since dumbo adults seem so ritten-ish to me. Thanks for the confirmation. 
lisspaz, you have a cute brood. I love the sable on the right. Beautiful color!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

magickat said:


> I thought so. I had a fleeting thought that maybe all babies look that way since dumbo adults seem so ritten-ish to me. Thanks for the confirmation.
> lisspaz, you have a cute brood. I love the sable on the right. Beautiful color!


That is Faline a fawn mismarked hooded rescue. 

Thats only one cage of my broods. 

I think your babies are adorable, they are about 4-5 weeks old? You might want to supplement their diet for a bit since they are very young. You could use baby cereal, baby food, etc, soft veggies as well as their regular adult diet.


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes, they are about 5 weeks. I have given them baby food carrots, muesli w/ peaches, veggi medely and a spagetti dinner (it has meat in it,) as well as smoked turkey (since they are not touching the dog food I added to the Suebees.) I thought I might try soaking the dog food to soften it. They also love the soft, cooked squash I gave them. Thanks for thinking of it.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Dumbos always make me go 'awwwwwwww' and smile, occasionally giggle, yours make me giggle  

as far as being dumbos, along with the ear shape they have a slightly different head shape.


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

So cute! One in Ralph and Moos litter was a dumbo....unfortunately she was a she so I couldnt keep her....very very cute lil babies.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

Very cute, I love Dumbo ears.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Heehee, adorable! I love dumbos, they're so soft and goofy looking.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

too stinking cute! i want a dumbo so bad ~


----------



## magickat (Oct 19, 2007)

Update:
I tried soaking the dog food in water and they love it!! So far their favorite baby food is the organic chicken tomato pasta. But they will eat any baby food I give them if I add a little cod liver oil to it. 
Thanks all for the praise. We are enjoying them so much.


----------



## RodentLuv113 (Nov 9, 2007)

I LOVE dumbos! All rats are cute to me, but Dumbos are just overkill! They look so serene and carefree in every pic I have ever seen of them, I guess it's because their ears pull their faces down a bit and make them look rounder or something, but I have always wanted a dumbo (or 6, lol) but I have never ever found anyone in my area who even breeds rats except for feeders, which is what my rat is, let alone trying to specialize in dumbos... I can never ever find one....


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Dumbos actually do have a different face shape... they're missing a bone in their face, I think, so their ears sit lower, or somesuch. :lol:


----------

